# Contador Asincrono de 0 a 15 FF JK



## 187 (Mar 18, 2012)

Este es mi primer tema en la comunida, les vengo a pedir su ayuda para ver si me pueden proporcionar el diagrama de un contador de 0 a 15 con circuitos 7473,7447 y su respectivo display. Ademas la entrada de reloj deber ser por un oscilador con una frecuencia de 1hz (el oscilador ya lo tengo)


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola 187

Faltarían algunos IC’s más para lograr hacer ese contador asíncrono de 0 a 15.
Sobre todo para poder mostrar en los Display’s del 10 a 15.
Además, no dices qué quieres que haga cuando llegue al 15. que se regrese o que regrese a cero o que se detenga.
Fíjate en el circuito que se ve en la imagen adjunta a ver si te sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alejandra garcia (Mar 22, 2012)

hola necesito un contador igual de 0-15 asíncrono, que cuando llegue a 15 se resete y vuelva a contar otravez por favor agradeceria la ayuda si pudiera ser con un ff jk 74ls76 y un decodificador de 7 segmentos 74ls48


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola alejandra garcia

Pues en el mensaje anterior al tuyo está el circuito que pretendes realizar.
Solo tienes que reemplazar el 7473 que trae aquel circuito por el 74LS76 y el 7447 por el 7448 además reemplazar los Display’s  que en el circuito son de ánodo común por unos de cátodo común que requiere el 7448.

Fácil no ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alejandra garcia (Mar 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos llevo un buen rato buscando el circuito y nada.. 
solamente que el que yo quiero hacer es asincrono y no tiene contador se puede realizar asi tambien


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola alejandra garcia

Pues el que aparece arriba de tu mensaje anterior es asíncrono.
Dices en tu mensaje #3:
_*hola necesito un contador* igual de 0-15 asíncrono, que cuando llegue a 15 se resete y vuelva a contar otravez por favor agradeceria la ayuda si pudiera ser con un ff jk 74ls76 y un decodificador de 7 segmentos 74ls48_

pero en tu mensaje #5 Dices:
*y no tiene contador*_ se puede realizar asi tambien_

A qué te refieres con: “y no tiene contador” ??.

El contador lo forman los 4 7476 o los 4 7473.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## 187 (Mar 25, 2012)

Gracias MrCarlos por ayudarme en el contador. Pero ahora tengo que hacer el contador con el CI 74LS90, el contador ya lo tengo hasta el 9 (ANEXO EL DIAGRAMA), pero mi dudad es como resetear el contador de 0 A 9 para completar el contador hasta el 15 con el circuito mencionado. Me podria ayudar?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola 187

En tu diagrama anexo: Por Qué tienes conectada la entrada del Clock a la entrada positiva de la batería ???.

El simulador LiveWire deja mucho que desear, el circuito que te adjunto le agregué un capacitor para que restablezca bien a cero cuando llega a 16. si se lo quitas no funciona bien. Cuando lo armes en la realidad se lo puedes quitar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## 187 (Mar 26, 2012)

Me podrias decir que significan las Q4,Q2,Q10


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola 187

Solo es el nombre del conector.

Todos los conectores llamados Q4 están conectados entre sí. Esto es para no hacer tantas líneas en un diagrama.

Sin embargo ese nombre se asigna de acuerdo a la característica principal de donde se genera la señal.
Te fijas en los nombres de las salidas del IC1 74LS90 ??
Se llaman 1, 2, 4, 8 y ese es su valor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## erick juarez96 (Nov 10, 2013)

una gran pregunta .... 
las señales de Q4, Q2, Q10 como las propocionas al circuito?
 las tomas del contador con flip-flop ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola erick juarez96

Tal y Como se menciona en mi mensaje #10:
Además, las pequeñas líneas blancas con un circulo en un extremo están conectadas entre si, siempre y cuando tengan el mismo nombre.

No veo ningún contador con flip-flip

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Alex30131 (Nov 19, 2014)

disculpa a tu circuito el  Q2, Q4 Y Q10, anteriores a esos, se encuentra un contador 74193?, o que va antes de ese circuito de tu imagen del comentario anterior


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 19, 2014)

Hola Alex30131

Si te refieres al circuito que se mira en la imagen adjunta en el mensaje #12, Entonces los contadores son 74LS90
La entrada del Clock casi no se aprecia en la imagen. Está arribita de la compuerta AND.

Fíjate en esta nueva imagen.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RAFAMCY (Nov 20, 2014)

Buenas tardes, MrCarlos el contador de tu mensaje #2 como se puede adaptar para que sea Ascendente y descendente pero controlador por un pulsador, o una fotocelda??? tengo esa asignación con este tipo de flip flop pero no tengo idea de como realizar las conexiones.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola RAFAMCY

Sí se podría adaptar aquel contador a tus necesidades.
Puedes utilizar el software Boole-Deusto para diseñarlo.
Este SoftWare le metes la tabla de verdad y genera los circuitos para hacer el contador.
En este otro tema puedes encontrar el enlace para bajarlo:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/programas-simplificar-funciones-algebra-boole-12148/index2.html#post926012_
Mensaje *#21*


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RAFAMCY (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracias, las ecuaciones y la tabla de la verdad no es tanto el problema, porque ya eso lo adelante. Mas que todo el inconveniente esta en adaptar un control de ese contador de tu mensaje #2 con Pulsadores o alguna fotocelda, algo parecido a la imagen que Adjunto, que es un circuito que tu subiste en otro Post y yo modifique la parte de visualizacion en display de 1 a 2 display adaptado con los display del contador de este post. Adicional subo las tablas de la verdad del diseño de mi contador 

Las especificaciones son:
-Realizar un contador Ascendente/Descendente con Flip Flop de (2 a 13) / (13 a 2)
-Adaptar dicho circuito a un sistema de estacionamiento. (Osea el contador va a Ascender a la entrada de un vehiculo y descender cuando salga un vehiculo)
-Mostrar el conteo en 2 display 7 segmentos


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 21, 2014)

Hola RAFAMCY

Dices:
_con Pulsadores o alguna Fotocelda._

El contador que se mira en la imagen que adjuntaste ya cuenta hacia arriba y hacia abajo. También ya tiene los pulsadores(Botones).

Con la tabla de verdad puedes modificarlo para que cuente ascendente o descendentemente de 2 a 13 como lo estás requiriendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RAFAMCY (Nov 21, 2014)

El de la imagen que adjunte es con FLIP FLOP tipo D, queria saber si la conexion para el FLIP FLOP J-K se hace igual como se hace con el tipo D de la imagen para lograr que el conteo se haga a traves de los pulsadores.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 21, 2014)

Hola RAFAMCY

Bueno Para hacerlo con Flip-Flip’s Tipo JK es para lo que te recomendé el SoftWare Boole-DeUsto.
Lo de los pulsadores(Botones) sería igual.

Ahora bien: si vas a utilizar Botones entonces tendrías que agregar un circuito para eliminar los rebotes de los botones. Este circuito, normalmente llamado De-Bounce, se forma con un inversor, una resistencia y un capacitor. Como se mira en los documentos que te adjunto.

Convertir un Flip-Flip tipo JK a tipo D es relativamente sencillo. Lo puedes ver en los documentos que te adjunto.

Hay que tener en cuenta otros detalles: Si los vehículos entran por una puerta y salen por otra, no hay mucho problema.
Pero: si entran y salen por la misma puerta entonces hay que diseñar un circuito que reconozca qué sensor se presionó primero para contar hacia arriba(Entrando) o hacia abajo(Saliendo).

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Qué Simulador, para circuitos electrónicos utilizas ??


----------



## RAFAMCY (Nov 21, 2014)

Este diseño lo tengo que trabajar con FF JK, y pues si los vehiculo entran por una puerta, y salen por otra.

Gracias por el circuito De-bounce, sabia mas o menos como era pero no tenia la idea clara.

Trabajo principalmente con PROTEUS, pero tengo varios simuladores instalados.

Ya hice los arreglos de compuertas respectivos, pero ahora no tengo idea de como conectar los pulsadores y los SET y PRESET del FF. Adjunto el avance del circuito que llevo hasta ahora.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola RAFAMCY

No se puede abrir el archivo: *CONTADOR ASC DESC JK 2 A 13.DSN.*
Responde el ISIS de Proteus Que está corrupto o no es diseño de Proteus.
Qué versión tiene del simulador Proteus ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RAFAMCY (Nov 22, 2014)

Tengo la version 8 de proteus, creo que el problema es del grabado del archivo, no se como guardar en . DSN, te vuelvo a enviar el archivo pero esta vez como me lo guarda proteus en .pdsprj


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola RAFAMCY

Con el ISIS de Proteus Versión 8 no se puede exportar a versiones menores, 7 por ejemplo.
Aunque le cambies la extensión del archivo de .pdsprj a .DSN no se convierte automáticamente.

Ese circuito que presentas está basado en las tablas de verdad que mostraste en tu mensaje #22 ??.
Tiene varios conectores que no están conectados, solo están puestos ahí.

Qué parte de tu circuito es con el que cambias la dirección de conteo ??.
No veo los botones por ningún lado, claro éste circuito es un avance.
Creo que es extremadamente grande para un contador ascendente descendente de 2 a 13.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RAFAMCY (Nov 22, 2014)

Si, el circuito está basado en las tablas de verdad de mi mensaje #22
A mi también me pareció un poco grande el circuito para un contador ascendente/descendente de 2 a 13 en comparación a otros que hacen una función parecida y son mas pequeños.
Con respecto a los botones, no los he conectado para subir o bajar el conteo ya que no tengo idea de como hacer las conexiones.

No me había dado cuenta que tenía muchísimos conectores que sólo estaban  puestos, más no conectados.
Ya arreglé esa parte, además conecte el  CLOCK de manera sincrona, todos los FF conectados al mismo CLK como me lo  exigen en la asignación y simulé.

Pues ya realiza el conteo de 13 a  2. Falta que cuente de 2 a 13, y lo más importante del circuito,  controlar el conteo ascendente y descendente a través de un pulsador, o  fotocelda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola RAFAMCY

Y. . . 
Qué parte de tu circuito es con el que cambias la dirección de conteo ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RAFAMCY (Nov 22, 2014)

Es el FLIP FLOP que está en la esquina, esa es la variable de control X que establece Máximo y Mínimo.
Adjunto el avance del circuito, agregué 2 display que indican con una F cuando esta lleno, y con una L cuando está libre.
Ya lo único que me falta, es controlar el conteo ascendente y descendente con un pulsador, pero esta conexión si no he logrado hacerla.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola RAFAMCY

Perdón por tanta tardanza en responder. Probablemente ya esté terminado tu diseño.

A ratos, cuando tenia tiempo, estuve analizando tu circuito. Según vi cuenta bien ascendente o descendentemente de 2 a 13 según el estado de la *X* y *~X*.

Creo que no debes utilizar en generador de pulsos como se ve en tu ultimo circuito que adjuntaste.
Lo que se  debe contar son los pulsos de los botones; según el que se presione debe contar ascendentemente o descendentemente.

O sea que los botones son los que deben cambiar el estado de la *X* y *~X.*

Ese circuito es el que te adjunto pero. . . qué debe hacer el circuito cuando esté encendida la F??.
Supongo que ya no cuente más aunque se presione el botón de entrada.
Lo mismo ciando enciende la L ya no debe contar aunque se presione el botón de salida.
Ésta última parte sería lo que le falta a tu diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lewatoto (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola a todos, tengo una duda con el contador que muestran en el mensaje #2, lo armé en el protoboard y no funciona, el pulso de reloj lo genero con un 555 monoestable y los FF JK que uso son el 74ls107, mi problema es que al enviar los pulsos el contador solo cambia entre 0-1 es decir, la forma en la que cuenta es algo asi 0-1-0-1-0 etc, etc, ¿alguna sugerencia de que podría estar mal?, ¿debo agregarle algo mas en las salidas de los FF para que haga el cambio correctamente?

Saludos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 69476


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola lewatoto

Es extraño que no funcione. 
En el simulador (ISIS de Proteus) funciona correctamente.

Probablemente en los Display’s  hay algo mal conectado.

Revisa el circuito contenido en documento .PDF que te adjunto

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lewatoto (Abr 21, 2015)

Gracias por contestar, te comento que revisé el circuito y al parecer si tengo todo como debería, logre hacer que contara hasta 3 pero para eso tuve que poner un resistor a positivo en la salida Q2, pero al llegar a 3 se regresa a 0 también le agregué una compuerta NAND para que se reinicie al llegar a 10, lo desconecte para ver si eso era el problema pero el contador sigue sin funcionar


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola lewatoto

Voy a decir, aunque no sea verdad, que dejé intencionalmente desconectadas las entradas R(13 y 10) de algunos 74LS107. según se ve en el documento .PDF que te adjunté.
Tú a donde conectaste esos PIN’s ??

Nota que en el circuito que se mira en el .PDF, Lo que aparece en la parte baja es un contador asíncrono *binario natural.* 
Mientras lo que aparece en la parte alta es un decodificador de binario natural a BCD de 2 Dígitos.

Lo que te recomiendo hacer es: primero verifica que funcione correctamente el contador binario natural.
Puedes agregar unos LED’s, con su respectiva resistencia, a las salidas Q’s de los Flip-Flip’s.
Debe contar así:
0000
0001
0010
0011
0100
0101
0110
0111
1000
1001
1010
1011
1100
1101
1110
1111
Los 1’s Representan LED Encendido si los tienes conectados con el ánodo a las Q’s.

Si cuenta correctamente, el problema está en el circuito de la parte superior.
Intenta verificarlo aplicándole unos y ceros en sus 4 entradas. Sin conectar los Flip-Flop’s.

Espero que logres solucionar el problema que te da tu diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lewatoto (Abr 22, 2015)

Las patas que mencionas van conectadas a la salida de una compuerta NAND para que cuando el contador llegue a 10 se reinicie la cuenta y se use ese pulso como contador de decenas, agradezco mucho tu ayuda, al final lo pude resolver, por si le sirve a alguien solo coloqué resistores de 330Ω en las salidas b, c y d de cada contador y me ha funcionado correctamente, ¿alguna idea de por qué sea así?, adjunto como me ha quedado el circuito al final.

De nuevo muchas gracias por la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola lewatoto

Veo que utilizas el simulador Eagle. Cierto ??

La causa probable de esa falla podría ser debido al parámetro VoH (Voltaje de salida a nivel alto) del 74LS107.
Bajo ciertas condiciones el VoH es de tan solo 3.4V. así que lo que esté conectado a las salidas Q de los Flip-Flop’s no les sea apropiado ese nivel de voltaje. No ‘Sienten’ un nivel alto (Nivel Lógico 1).

Así que agregando una resistencia a las salidas Q, ese nivel de voltaje aumenta. Pero. . . Cosa curiosa: por qué en el primer Flip-Flop no requiere esa resistencia ??. Tal vez porque esa Q solo la utilizas para el Clock del siguiente Flip-Flop y para éste si sea suficiente ese nivel de voltaje. 

Ahora bien: ese efecto que mencionas solo se presenta en la simulación ??. . . o también en tu ProtoBoard ??

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Verifica en las hojas de datos que la corriente de las Q’s sea lo suficientemente grande para que la soporte cuando estén las Q’s a nivel bajo. I = V / R = 5 / 330 = *15.15 mA.*
Éste Parámetro se llama IoL.


----------



## lewatoto (Abr 22, 2015)

En eagle no se puede simular el circuito al menos hasta donde se, así que hice lo siguiente:

Lo armé en el protoboard pero, funciono al agregar los resistores solo en la salida C y D del primer contador, es decir los bits A y B funcionaban bien en ambos contadores.

El problema fue al pasarlo a placa ya que ahí no me funcionó y fue cuando me di cuenta que también tenía que agregar los resistores en los bits B de ambos contadores.

Lo ultimo no lo he entendido muy bien, ahí te refieres a que debo verificar que la corriente en el resistor en las salidas sea entre 8 y 16 mA como lo indican las hojas de datos para que no haya riesgos? que los resistores de 330 que puse son de 1/4 W y si se calientan un poco.

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 22, 2015)

Hola lewatoto

El último párrafo de tu mensaje *#36*:

Sí, más o menos a eso me refiero.
Pero no me refiero a la corriente en el resistor sino a la corriente y/o voltaje que puede proporcionar el Flip-Flip en sus salidas Q sin dañarse.

El voltaje típico de salida, o sea en su Q, es de 3.4V según se ve en el .PDF sección llamada Electrical Characteristics.
El símbolo para éste parámetro es *V**OL.* De las siglas en ingles: *V*oltage *O*utput *L*evel. En español sería: nivel de voltaje en la salida.

El otro parámetro a que me refiero, del 74LS107, es el llamado *I**OL*. De las siglas en ingles: *I*ntensity in the *O*utput current at *L*ow level. En español sería Corriente de salida a nivel bajo.
Éste IOL viene especificado en el .PDF como Máximo 8 miliampers en la sección llamada Recommnded Operating Conditions.

Me estoy refiriendo, Aquí al documento 74LS107 NS.pdf que te adjunté.

Ahora bien: Si lo anterior es entendible entonces:
Si el *V**OL.* (3.4v) es suficientemente alto para que lo que esté conectado a la Q del Flip-Flop detecten un nivel lógico 1, no hubiera sido necesarias las resistencias que agregaste a tu circuito.
Por otra parte:
Si el *I**OL*. (8mA) es suficiente para poder satisfacer la corriente de demanda de lo que esté conectado a la Q del Flip-Flop entonces el IC no se dañaría.

Espero haberme explicado correctamente.

saludos 
a sus ordenes.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Abr 23, 2015)

Yo he hecho otra versión, con menos componentes. No sé si estará bien. En el Proteus sí que cuenta de 0 a 15.


----------



## lewatoto (Abr 23, 2015)

Esta bien lo revisaré y te comento, @JoaquinFerrero gracias por el circuito lo revisaré también, perdón por demorar tanto en la respuesta, @MrCarlos gracias por aclarar ahora ya se que revisar la próxima vez que me ocurra algo parecido, @JoaquinFerrero el circuito funciona bien, pero debido a limitaciones que nos pusieron en el proyecto no lo puedo usar, tendría que hacer el equivalente del 74ls83 solo con compuertas pero igual se va a la carpeta en donde guardo los diagramas, por cierto el proyecto ya fue entregado y nos fue bien a pesar de que se desapareció un miembro del equipo con una parte del proyecto.

Saludos.


----------

